# Port inspection divers



## coors (5 Jul 2005)

I heard a rumor  : that they were port inspection divers posted to Afghanistan during Apollo. Does anyone one now if this is true or if so if there are still postings? thanks


----------



## Cloud Cover (5 Jul 2005)




----------



## 392 (5 Jul 2005)

coors said:
			
		

> I heard a rumor   : that they were port inspection divers posted to Afghanistan during Apollo. Does anyone one now if this is true or if so if there are still postings? thanks



I know there was, or possibly still are, members of the FDU's in the gulf area for naval-type diving, but as far as any PIDs in Afghanistan, that's a big negative.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Jul 2005)

Coors you do realize that Afghanistan is landlocked right?


----------



## coors (5 Jul 2005)

really???!!! : I thought it was an island of the coast of Atlantis ;D anyways I heard that some PIDs had been sent to support the Ships divers on the CPFs


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Jul 2005)

coors said:
			
		

> really???!!! : I thought it was an island of the coast of Atlantis ;D anyways I heard that some PIDs had been sent to support the Ships divers on the CPFs



Wasn't any on Roto 0....


----------



## coors (5 Jul 2005)

Thanks Ex-dragoon, further proof to be very wary of the rumor mill!


----------



## 392 (5 Jul 2005)

Why does it matter anyhow? By your profile, you're an infantryman. That's about as far from the Navy as you can get....


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Jul 2005)

392 said:
			
		

> Why does it matter anyhow? By your profile, you're an infantryman. That's about as far from the Navy as you can get....



Probably curiosity to learn how the other half does things.


----------



## 392 (5 Jul 2005)

Seen...


----------



## coors (6 Jul 2005)

I've been in the process of transfering for a year now, completed interviews, medical, and just waiting for Nav Res to 'rubber stamp'  approval. Should be done in a couple months  : Good enough reason?


----------



## hugh19 (7 Jul 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong but are PID's not reserve? I know we had some Clearance divers when I was there on Regina.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Jul 2005)

sledge said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong but are PID's not reserve? I know we had some Clearance divers when I was there on Regina.



That is correct. We had Clearance Divers with us on _Op Augmentation _ and the the _Preserver_ had some embarked furing Roro 0 as well.


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Jul 2005)

To settle the matter, there were Clearance Divers that hold "EOD" qualification present in the gulf region while Canada had a ship operating in the area. These members were not PID, but RegF Clearance Divers.


----------

